# Worlds biggest bunny!



## Ilovemyrabbit

This is the worlds biggest bunny, his name is Darius he weighs 50 pounds and eats 84 carrots a week.

You can read more about him here: http://www.vanityfair.com/online/da...ny-also-happens-to-be-the-worlds-cutest-bunny


----------



## PaGal

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!! I have actually read that the Guiness people will no longer rate the largest rabbit themselves for fear the owners will overfeed or otherwise do wrong by a rabbit. I'm not sure if that is true or not but if it is kudos to them for thinking of the bun first.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

If that's true than that is definitely a kind thing to do. They have my support. And kudos to them.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I think Guiness does not go by weight for largest or smallest of anything. This is to avoid people over or under feeding their pet just to get a record. They will go by measurements such as length or height. 

I do have to wonder how he got that big. 50 pounds, if that is his actual weight, is obscene for any rabbit. His diet sounds terrible as do the diets of other rabbits that claim to be the biggest. Seems they don't live long, get fed a horrible diet and the people don't care.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, it didn't sound like to good of a diet to me either.  Its too bad because that cute big guy won't live for that long.


----------



## kmaben

I want to know how that child is lifting 50 pounds.


----------



## Anaira

I can't remember if it was a forum member I was discussing this with on facebook awhile back, but one of her other rabbits(maybe Darius' mum, can't remember) died of a heart attack while being flown to Italy for a tv show. That pretty much sums things up, right? 

Plus, I don't think he is the biggest. I think there is one in Berlin who is or was possibly bigger...can't remember though. 

Kaley, I'd like to know that, too! Considering I found carrying nine kilos of pig heavy today. :S I think I'd struggle with 22 kilos(50lbs)...


----------



## holtzchick

That is one adorable rabbit BUT the diet does sound awful. Way too much sugar in there. I so hate this stereotype that you have to feed a rabbit carrots!!


----------



## Apebull

Could you imagine how loud a foot thump would be! That is one big bun.


----------



## Blue eyes

The poor thing is only 13 months old. My son quickly calculated that the poor bunny is getting 12 carrots per day!!!!!!! :foreheadsmack:

(Not to mention getting 4 heads of cabbage per week!)


oh... I just saw the article is from 2010. I doubt the poor bunny is still alive.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know, he must have a terrible diet to weigh 50 pounds! 

And your right he probably isn't even alive anymore.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Here's an even bigger one the vet told me about:
-worlds-largest-bunny-rabbit_n_3006487.html 
But take a look at that diet! This poor bunny doesn't get ANY pellets OR hay! :{


----------



## MILU

In the pic, that rabbit is saying "Someone, please save me from this kid!"


----------



## Acacia-Berry

How disgraceful. This a video on Darius: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5rtb4REdBg[/ame] Isn't cabbage terrible bc it gives them belly gurgles? The poor thing.


----------



## JBun

I don't see too much wrong with it. He probably gets a little bit too much sugar from carrots and apples, but you also have to take into consideration his size when you figure recommended amounts. And though cabbage can cause gas, and I don't like to risk feeding it, not all rabbits have digestive problems with it. This rabbit obviously doesn't and seems to tolerate it fine. He doesn't look fat or overweight. He's just a big breed rabbit and isn't fully matured, so is still growing. So aside from a diet a little high in sugars, he seemed to be happy, in a good home, is obviously loved and seems well cared for.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

I see that he is active but a couple things wrong IMO: 1)those kids shouldn't attempt to hold him since they obviously cannot and dropped him several times 2) He seems to get cabbage over lettuces. The calcium and sugar in 84 carrots and 14 apples alone is simply terrible. 3) I don't care how many she has bred, she doesn't understand basic nutrition. 

I do like that they mentioned how he's exercised and while he is not overweight, his teeth can't be that good if they just stick a carrot in his face instead of letting him forage for hay. 

Maybe someone here with Continental Giant breed expertise can come settle this?


----------



## The Turtle

Acacia-Berry said:


> I see that he is active but a couple things wrong IMO: 1)those kids shouldn't attempt to hold him since they obviously cannot and dropped him several times 2) He seems to get cabbage over lettuces. The calcium and sugar in 84 carrots and 14 apples alone is simply terrible. 3) I don't care how many she has bred, she doesn't understand basic nutrition.
> 
> I do like that they mentioned how he's exercised and while he is not overweight, his teeth can't be that good if they just stick a carrot in his face instead of letting him forage for hay.
> 
> Maybe someone here with Continental Giant breed expertise can come settle this?




Almost no one in the US messes actively with Contis or German Giants.

I have Flemish. I also read that article, and that poor wabbit eats a tremendous amount of crap, personally.

My biggest doe is 21-point-something pounds. She's built like a truck and has a very long frame. My biggest buck is 20 pounds, twelve ounces and patting his flank feels like patting a brick wall. He's a registered Grand Champion three times over. Yeah, I could probably pork them up by handing them all the kale, carrots, raisins and yogurt treats they care for. Oddly, neither of them actually LIKE them. And really, I don't like my Giants flabby.

My non-wabbit friends send me links to these idiotic Conti or German "world's largest" news stories. I am patient, but I explain to them, look, how would it be if those UK papers had articles about "fattest US baby?"

#fail.


----------



## MatherRabbit

To be completely fair - the video did say "In addition to some special rabbit food, he gets..." And I did that quote from memory, so it may be off a little bit.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

"U crazy kids! Put that rabbit down!!!!" Is what I just yelled to the video. Ugh. Terrible diet. I saw this on Facebook and commented on it and said "yuck sounds like a bad diet" and everyone jumped on me and said "well at least he's alive and fed!" I just rolled my eyes and exited Facebook. (It is aggravating lol).


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah, I've asked people to stop posting that one guy's German Giant on my timeline because he reportedly tried to help a country in the East start a breeding program that would help with their famine, then stopped helping them after he sold them the first rabbits. 

What's up with Darius's weepy eyes? That doesn't look right  Well, I think most people are loony, so that woman makes my list even if Darius is totally fine.


----------



## existenziell

What struck me about this is that she seems to be breeding these rabbits to be large (since she has had a couple others of similar size) and that to me seems cruel. Why would you purposely breed rabbits to be large, knowing full well that they are inevitably going to suffer a shorter life span and have health problems? It seems like she is only doing this to be famous and that bothers me. If she really cared about these rabbits, she would stop breeding them to be enormous and stop showing them off like they're inanimate objects. The sad part is that when this rabbit dies, I'm sure she will have another just starting to mature to take his place.


----------



## whitelop

I don't know, other than the kids picking him up; he looked like a pretty happy rabbit! They let him out in the field to run and stuff so he probably ate the grass. Sure his diet didn't sound GREAT, but he is a continental giant and they are massive. So his how ever many carrots a week compared to our 1 baby carrot a week, could work out because most of us have 2-10 lb rabbits not 50 lbs. 
He was running and binkying around, and she was probably just shoving carrots in his face for the cameras. Not that that is right, because you shouldn't exploit your animals or kids, but he looked to be a house rabbit. 
We all feed our buns differently and we all can never agree to anything when it comes to diet, its either too many pellets or too little, too much cabbage, too many carrots, not enough hay, not enough lettuce, too much lettuce. Whatever it is, we all argue about it ALL the time. But he looked happy, and sure they could have done things differently. But we all have to take into consideration the breed of that rabbit is the largest in the world, they come bigger than him too! 
I just really don't agree with the kids trying to hold him, I would be like "get your grubby paws off my bunny!" haha. 

I would have a conti in a heart beat!


----------



## Tessiesaurus

Sorry to bring up an old thread (Is this okay? I couldn't see in the rules), but I just wanted to chime in when I saw this topic. 

One of my buns, Theodore, is one of Darius' babies. 

I just wanted to let everyone know that Darius is still very much alive and well! 

The lady who owns him was, I admit, fairly eccentric, but she's really lovely and cares about her rabbits. 
As far as I could see she knows what she's doing and she takes good care of them. I think the comment about however many carrots was a thing for the cameras, she definitely knows the proper diet for a bun. 
She's had a few Guinness World Record holders and Darius is the current one. 

The record is for length not weight precisely so people don't overfeed to try and get the record.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

And I thought my 19 pound Checkered Giant was big.


----------



## 3willowsbunny

kmaben said:


> I want to know how that child is lifting 50 pounds.



EXACTLY!!! That was my first thought too, 50lbs is a great deal for a child to pick up.


----------



## PaGal

I would love to one day find a breeder in this country. I could so see having one share my home with me.


----------

